# *& أطول برج في العالم في 2008 &*



## admin99 (4 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم​ 
أطول برج في العالم ( برج دبي )

سينتهي العمل من بنائه في 2008​ 
وموقعه شارع الشيخ زايد ​ 


​ 
صوره لبرج دبي
:8:​ 
تحياااتي..​


----------



## admin99 (4 يوليو 2006)

يرتفع طابقاً كل 4 أيام 



برج دبي يبلغ الطابق 50 ويكتمل في 2008 ​


​ 

حققت إعمار، أمس إنجازاً جديداً ضمن مشروعها لبناء أعلى برج في العالم، “برج دبي”، الذي تبلغ تكلفته الإجمالية نحو 673ر3 مليار درهم، وذلك مع الانتهاء من بناء الطابق رقم 50. وبلغت إعمار هذه المرحلة في تشييد تحفتها المعمارية في وسط دبي بعد مرور أقل من 900 يوم على بدء العمل في أساسات المشروع في يناير/ كانون الثاني 2004. وتسير أعمال الإنشاء حالياً بمعدل طابق واحد كل 4 أيام ليكتمل تشييد البرج في 2008.وقال محمد علي العبار، رئيس مجلس إدارة إعمار العقارية بمناسبة بلوغ هذه المرحلة في تنفيذ المشروع: “نحن نشهد لحظة تاريخية مهمة مع تشييد الطابق رقم 50 في “برج دبي”. وفيما تتسمر عيون العالم وهي تراقبنا، يحق لإعمار ودبي أن تفخرا بسير العمل في هذا المشروع، وفقاً للجدول الزمني المحدد. ويجسد مشروع بناء أعلى برج في العالم الرؤية الطموحة والقدرات الكبيرة التي تزخر بها دبي”.​





روعة التصميم وتميز الإنشاء:-


تمثل الهيكلية التي تم تصميم برج دبي وفقها، تحفة معمارية في مجال تصميم الأبنية الشاهقة، حيث اجتمعت للبرج أحدث تقنيات مقاومة الرياح وهندسة البناء وأنظمة الإنشاء والمواد العالية الجودة. وتتكامل هذه العوامل معاً لتعطي صرحاً حضارياً فريداً من نوعه على مستوى العالم يجسد في صورة من صوره سعي الإنسان الدائم لبلوغ عنان السماء. وسيحتوي البرج على مايلي:
مبنى “أرماني” للشقق الفندقية. أجنحة ومكاتب للشركات. وحدات وأجنحة سكنية. أربعة مسابح فخمة. نادي للسيجار. مطاعم. مكتبة. ردهة خاصة للسكان. مراكز للرشاقة والصحة على مساحة 15 ألف قدم مربعة.​ 




*حقائق حول “برج دبي”:​ 

يمكن مشاهدة قمة البرج بالعين المجردة من مسافة 95 كيلومتراً (60 ميلاً).
سيوفر نظام تزويد المياه في البرج ما معدله 946 ألف لتر (250 ألف جالون) من الماء في اليوم الواحد.
سيتطلب البرج في أوقات الذروة حوالي 10 آلاف طن من التبريد في الساعة، أي ما يعادل طاقة التبريد الناتجة عن ذوبان 10 آلاف طن (4ر22 مليون ليبرة أو 2ر10 مليون كيلوجرام) من الجليد المنصهر في اليوم الواحد.
سوف تصل استطاعة مصعد الخدمة/ الحريق إلى 5500 كيلوجرام وسيكون أعلى مصعد للخدمة في العالم.
سيكون برج دبي أول برج شاهق مزود بمصاعد مبرمجة تسمح بعمليات الإخلاء المنظم في حالات الحريق أو دواعي السلامة الأخرى.
سيحتوي برج دبي على أعلى مصاعد في العالم على الإطلاق.
ستكون هناك مصاعد شفافة مؤلفة من طابقين يتسع الطابق الواحد منها ل21 شخصاً، كما أن المسافة التي ستقطعها هذه المصاعد بين أخفض نقطة وأعلى نقطة تعتبر الأطول في العالم على الإطلاق. وسوف تكون سرعة هذه المصاعد 10 أمتار في الثانية.
تقع شرفة المراقبة في برج دبي على ارتفاع 442 متراً فوق سطح الأرض مما يجعلها أعلى شرفة مراقبة يتاح للجمهور الوصول إليها في كافة أنحاء العالم.
نظام تجميع الماء المتكثف: ستؤدي رطوبة الهواء الخارجي الحار وعمليات التبريد الخاصة بالبرج إلى تجمع كمية كبيرة من الرطوبة المتكثفة من الهواء. وسيتم جمع هذه المياه المتكثفة والتخلص منها عبر نظام أنابيب مستقل يصب في خزان موجود في المستوى السفلي الذي يضم موقف السيارات. وسوف تضخ المياه المتجمعة للاستفادة منها في نظام الري الخاص بالحدائق والمسطحات الخضراء المحيطة بالبرج. وسيوفر هذا النظام حوالي 15 مليون جالون من المياه سنوياً، أي ما يملأ حوالي 20 حوض سباحة من القياس الأولمبي.
تبلغ كمية القضبان الفولاذية المستخدمة في تسليح البرج 400ر31 طن متري، ولو وضعناها بجانب بعضها بعضاً تمتد لمسافة تعادل ربع محيط الكرة الأرضية.
يتكون نظام تنظيف النوافد وصيانة واجهة البرج من ثلاث رافعات مثبتة على سكك في المستويات العليا للبرج. ويستطيع كل من الأقفاص التي تحمل عمال التنظيف تغطية إحدى الواجهات بأكملها من مقر الرافعة في الأعلى إلى المستوى السابع. ويبلغ مدى ذراع الرافعة 36 متراً في حين يصل طول الذراع الإجمالي إلى 45 متراً. أما حين تكون الرافعة مخبأة في مقرها فيبلغ طول الذراع 15 متراً.
تعادل المساحة الإجمالية لسطح البرج الخارجي مساحة 17 ملعباً لكرة القدم، أو ما يعادل 25 ملعباً لكرة القدم الأمريكية.
تعادل كمية الاسمنت المستخدمة في بناء برج دبي:
مكعب يبلغ طول ضلعه 61 متراً. (200 قدم)
رصيف مشاة يبلغ طوله 900ر1 كيلومتر.
خمسة أضعاف الاسمنت المستخدم في بناء برج CN في كندا.
وزن 100 ألف فيل.
تقدر حاجة البرج من الكهرباء في أوقات الذرة بحوالي 36 كيلو فولت أمبير، أي ما يعادل قوة 360 ألف مصباح 100 واط تعمل جميعها في الوقت ذاته.
ستزين النوافير المتراقصة مساحة 200 متر بالقرب من قاعدة البرج.
سيضم برج دبي أول مبنى “أرماني” للشقق الفندقية
ويعتبر مشروع برج دبي أكثر مشاريع شركة “إعمار” طموحاً، حيث سيمتد على مساحة 500 فدان محتضناً العديد من المشاريع السكنية والتجارية والفنادق والمرافق الترفيهية ومراكز التسوق مع مساحات خضراء مفتوحة وبحيرات ومسطحات مائية. وسيضم “برج دبي” مرافق سكنية وأخرى لمتاجر البيع بالتجزئة، في حين سيحيط به عدد من المشاريع الرائدة، هي “المدينة القديمة” ومركز التسوق “دبي مول” وجادة “البوليفارد” ومجمع “ذا ريزيدنسز” والعديد من المطاعم والفنادق والمرافق السكنية والمكاتب، التي تقع جميعها على ضفاف بحيرة اصطناعية رائعة. 
وسيصبح مشروع برج دبي القلب النابض لوسط مدينة دبي الجديد، حيث يتميز هذا المشروع الرائد بروعة التصميم المعماري لكل من “برج دبي” و”دبي مول”، بالإضافة إلى موقعه الاستراتيجي بالقرب من شارع الشيخ زايد والمراكز التجارية الرئيسية في دبي. وسيكون هذا المشروع بمثابة مدينة قائمة بحد ذاتها، نظراً لغناه بالوحدات السكنية والمرافق التجارية وأماكن التسلية والمطاعم. إنه باختصار المكان الأمثل للعيش والعمل والتسلية._​


تحياااتي..​


----------



## الرواسي (4 يوليو 2006)

ياجماعة مش ممكن الناس دول سابولنا اية نعملوة


----------



## admin99 (4 يوليو 2006)

قوول ماشاء الله

^_^

مشكور على مشاركتك


----------



## admin99 (4 يوليو 2006)

[BIMG]http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=1847&d=1133819602[/BIMG]


Location and Technical Data​


Burj Dubai is located in Dubai and its height is 705 m (2,313 ft).

It consists of 160 floors. The construction will end at 2008. This construction is developed by Emaar Properties, architected by Skidmore, Owings and Merrill LLP and the general contractor is Samsung Construction Company.





The Shape and Problems Faced



DUBAI, United Arab Emirates for now, the worlds tallest building-to-be is just a flower-shaped concrete tattoo on the desert sands, but its pilings are already in place, plunging 160 feet into the earth. When it's finished, visitors will swoon over this city from 123 stories high, if not more.

In fact the Burj Dubai will be much higher, the developers say dozens of stories taller than skyscrapers in Taiwan, Chicago or anywhere else. But they are keeping the exact height a secret to flummox competitors in the world's furious race for the title of tallest skyscraper.







This building has been engineered very carefully, and on super-tall buildings there are all sorts of factors that affect how the structure will work. For example, a building with the same shape of floor plate all the way up and down is not as good as a shape that changes as it goes up. And there’s a phenomenon when the wind blows on a building: let’s say the wind is blowing from the west – it will hit the west façade and it has to get around the building, so it starts moving up the wall, down, and around the sides. The wind actually accelerates because it has to move not only the air that’s blocked by the facade but also the air by the two sides, compressing the air as it moves around the tower. This compression at the tower's edge and subsequent decompression on the back side of the tower creates eddies, or vortexes, that can exert stronger forces on the building than the wind itself and these forces tend to pull or rock the building from side to side. It is this acceleration of movement that we design.



The shape and skin texture of the building play an important role in vortex shedding because they can help to prevent the forces from building up in a harmonious way. The three-legged shape of the floor plan on Tower Palace III and Burj Dubai give the buildings significant width to withstand horizontal movement and depth to buttress against the wind forces.



One of the important things we learned was that the taller legs need to be on the sides of the prevailing wind rather than the front face because that sheds the vortexes more effectively. The texture of the facade and the weight distribution also affect how wind impacts the structure – for instance how much weight is at the top of the building, and where the columns are placed.





Materials



Buildings utilize an extensive number of building materials but their structural systems usually have one material (either concrete or steel) as the predominate material to carry the structural loads. Since the 1960's there have been an increasing use of "composite systems" in which both steel and concrete are utilized together in ways that neither material predominates over the other.

Concrete is much more robust than steel when you hit it. It's also much better at resisting fire. The materials that will be used, such as glass for a clear, lightweight look.Nearly 18,000 cubic meters of concrete was poured for the tower piles and 15,000 cubic meters of concrete was used for the podium piles.

The structure is all reinforced concrete below the spire. The spire above the observation floors will be steel. Architecturally, the building will transition from a solid base expression to a vertically expressed middle section of polished stainless steel projected metal fins and glass. It's wanted to use only vertical elements here because the fine dust in Dubai's air will build up on any horizontal projecting elements of the wall. They have sandstorms quite frequently so in order to reduce maintenance costs this tower will have virtually no horizontal ledges.


----------



## salaheddin.ramadan (4 يوليو 2006)

علم الانسان ما لم يعلم

لقد تفوقت Som على نفسها مرة أخرى


----------



## ArchMeaZ (5 يوليو 2006)

خيااااااااال


----------



## admin99 (6 يوليو 2006)

مشكورين على مداخلاتكم

^_^

هذا ليس خيااااال 

أنشاالله بجيبلكم الصور الطبيعيه 

غريبا"


----------



## مهندسه معماريه (6 يوليو 2006)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

ما شاء الله بجد حاجه رائعه وعلى فكره أنا من مصر ونفسى بعد التخرج أعمل فى أى دوله خليجيه لانبهارى بالعماره هناك بس يا ترى هذا العمل تصميم وتنفيذ مكاتب عربيه ولا أجنبيه


----------



## mokh (7 يوليو 2006)

اكثر من رائع


----------



## admin99 (8 يوليو 2006)

^_^


مشكورين على المداخلات الحلوه


----------



## admin99 (8 يوليو 2006)

بعض المقارنات


[BIMG]http://mail.ocrana.com/member/bikes/2005/diagram/diagramuc.jpg[/BIMG]

[BIMG]http://www.burjdubaiskyscraper.com/2005/wallpaper/wallp.jpg[/BIMG]

[BIMG]http://www.burjdubaiskyscraper.com/2006/diagram/burj-dubai-and-emirates-towers-diagram.jpg[/BIMG]






​


----------



## admin99 (8 يوليو 2006)

الابراج الاطول حاليا"






[BIMG]http://skyscraperpage.com/33worldbuildings/largeview/posterB.jpg[/BIMG]

[BIMG]http://skyscraperpage.com/33worldbuildings/img/twotops.png[/BIMG]

Closeup sample of Taipei 101 and Empire State

[BIMG]http://skyscraperpage.com/33worldbuildings/img/datacloseup.png[/BIMG]


----------



## Wael Alaghbari (8 يوليو 2006)

admin99
thank you so much for all information that you gave us and i'm happy that we have like this project in arabic country 
all the best


----------



## admin99 (9 يوليو 2006)

^_^

مشكور على المداخله

أنشاالله كل شي 

عن برج دبي

بتحصلونه في هذا الموضوع ..

ونتضرو الباقي


----------



## admin99 (10 يوليو 2006)

العمل متواصل في أعلا برج في العالم







وصل العمل ألى هذي النقطه





تصميم البرج


----------



## admin99 (10 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (10 يوليو 2006)

http://www.burjdubai.com

الموقع الرسمي للبرج


----------



## admin99 (10 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (10 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (10 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (10 يوليو 2006)




----------



## eng_hana (10 يوليو 2006)

فعلا تحفة عمرانية رائعه


----------



## admin99 (10 يوليو 2006)

^_^

مشكور على مداخلتك

ونشاالله أول بول مع أرتفاع البرج 

في هذا الموضوع ونشاالله يعجبكم

لوو ممكن أقتراحتكم وتسائلاتكم


\


----------



## admin99 (10 يوليو 2006)




----------



## المشـ(بوسلطان)ـتاق (10 يوليو 2006)

مشكور وماقصرت


----------



## cad for all (11 يوليو 2006)

ما شاء الله
البرج ده تحفه ويا ريت في مصر عندنا نتوجه للعماره الي زي كده ونشكر الأخ admin99 علي المجهود الرائع ونرجو المزيد


----------



## admin99 (12 يوليو 2006)

^_^

السلام عليكم

مشكورين على ردودكم






جيوش يعمل ليل" ونهارا"

لإنجاز البرج


----------



## admin99 (12 يوليو 2006)

أساس البرج على شكل زهره ثولاثية الاوراق:8:


----------



## admin99 (12 يوليو 2006)

^_^

أليوم بقدم لكم بعض المقرنات











v



برج أيفيل






الفرق شاسع


----------



## admin99 (12 يوليو 2006)

المقارنه الثانيه


----------



## admin99 (12 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (12 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (12 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (12 يوليو 2006)

المقارنه مع أطول برج موجود حاليا"


----------



## admin99 (12 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (12 يوليو 2006)

المقارنه مع أطول الابراج الموجوده في العالم


----------



## admin99 (12 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (12 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (12 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (12 يوليو 2006)

المقارنه مع أبراج في دبي


----------



## admin99 (12 يوليو 2006)

العمل جاري


----------



## admin99 (12 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (12 يوليو 2006)

01. Burj Dubai
02. Dubai mall
03. The old town
04. Burj Dubai boulevard
05./A5 The residences (18 towers)
06. Burj Dubai lake park
07. South ridge (6 towers)
08. Burj Dubai business hub (6 low-rises)
09. Burj Dubai lake hotel (63 storeys 300m)
10. Burj Dubai metro station
11. The lofts (3 towers)
12. Burj views (3 towers)
13. 8 Boulevard walk (38 storeys)​


----------



## deyaaj (12 يوليو 2006)

شكر يا اخي المهندس على هذة المعلومات


----------



## admin99 (12 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (12 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (12 يوليو 2006)

أرتفاع البرج


----------



## admin99 (12 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (12 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (12 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (12 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (14 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (17 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (17 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 يوليو 2006)

Construction du World Trade Center






Construction du Taipei 101


----------



## admin99 (22 يوليو 2006)

أرتفاع شاهق


----------



## admin99 (22 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 يوليو 2006)




----------



## دعيج (22 يوليو 2006)

الملك لله....... التطور والتقدم :75: 
تسلم اخوي ادمن ..................


----------



## admin99 (23 يوليو 2006)

^_^

مشكور على المداخله


----------



## admin99 (23 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (23 يوليو 2006)

أساس البرج


----------



## admin99 (23 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (23 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (23 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (23 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (23 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (23 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (23 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (23 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (23 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (23 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (23 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (23 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (23 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (23 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (23 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (23 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (23 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (23 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (23 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (23 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (23 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (23 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (23 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (23 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 يوليو 2006)




----------



## admin99 (7 سبتمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (7 سبتمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (7 سبتمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (7 سبتمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (7 سبتمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (7 سبتمبر 2006)

برج دبي وصل لطابق 70


----------



## admin99 (7 سبتمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (7 سبتمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (7 سبتمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (7 سبتمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (7 سبتمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (7 سبتمبر 2006)




----------



## مجد العمارة (7 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أود أن يخبرني أحدكم عن نظام البناء في دبي وكيفية دراسة الأثر البيئي والعمراني لهكذا مباني على المدينة ككل , وأود أن ألفت إنتباهكم إلى العمارة المستدامة التي اتبعها الكثير من المعمارين العالميين كنورمان فوستر في برج فرانكفورت للتجارة , وأيضا الكثير من مباني يانغ الذي صمم برج نارا الذي يبلغ ارتفاعه 880 م ...و ...و ... إلخ .
إذن تصميم المباني العالية وتخطيطها لم يعد يتبع التشكيل المعماري والعمراني فقط , إذ لا بد من أخذ البيئة المحلية وعمارتها بعين الإعتبار إنطلاقا من عمارة التنمية المستدامة .
رغم ردة الفعل المعارضة للأبراج في العديد من دول العالم كألمانيا وفرنسا , وردة فعل المعماريين على الأبنية العالية التي اعتبرها حسن فتحي شتيمة للمارة لا تحترم المقياس الإنساني Human Scale حيث أصبح المقياس المسيطر هو مقياس السيارة أو المقياس الحضري , وهذه كارثة فعلاً أن نلغي المقياس الإنساني في عمراننا , لذا أفتح لكم هنا باب الحوار بأن هذه المباني يجب أن تصمم لتخدم الإنسان إجتماعياً من الناحية الأولى _ حسب قول فوستر _ وبيئياً كما في نماذج يانغ وإقتصادياً أولاً وأخيراً , لتحقيق مثلث الإستدامة .
لا أريد التحدث هنا عن فشل برج دبي كغيره من الأبراج في الوطن العربي التي كانت تقليداً أعمى لعمارة الغرب , ولكن أريد أن أثير الإنتباه لهذه النقطة بالنسبة للأبراج و أدعو الجميع وخاصة الزميلة المهندسة المعمارية _ ونفسى بعد التخرج أعمل فى أى دوله خليجيه لانبهارى بالعماره هناك _ لا أدري مالذي يبهرها في العمارة الخليجية , للأسف العمارة الخليجية في أيامنا هذه عمارة بلا هوية تنتمي حقيقة للبيئتها التي من المفترض أن تنطلق منها وليس من تقليد لمباني لا تمت لعمارتنا بصلة .
وطبعاً هذا لايعني الوقوف سلباً من الأبراج ولكن هنا دعوة لتحويل ودراسة موائمة هذه المباني مع هويتنا , وأذكر تجربة هنا لمجموعة SOM في بنك التجارة المحلي في مدينة جدة بالسعودية الذي يمكن أن نعتبره برج انطلق من عمارة محلية سباقة رغم قدم هذا البناء 1984 , وربما أضع لكم صور ومخططات لهذا البناء في وقت لاحق .

والسلام .....
مجد العمارة , معماري ومخطط سوري


----------



## عدنان النجار (7 سبتمبر 2006)

[move=right]مجهود مشكور[/move]


----------



## ابن البلد (7 سبتمبر 2006)

بالنجاح والتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## م.نهيل (7 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله بك , شكراً أخي الكريم
[moveo=up][frame="10 50"]:8: واو هاد الشي افظع برج واحلى برج رح يكون .شكرا اخي على المعلومات الرائعة التي زودتنا فيها[/frame][/moveo]


----------



## admin99 (7 سبتمبر 2006)

^_^

أشكركم على المداخلات


----------



## admin99 (17 سبتمبر 2006)

الخميـس 14 شعبـان 1427 هـ 7 سبتمبر 2006 العدد 10145

«برج دبي» يواصل صعوده نحو السحاب ويبلغ 70 طابقا

محمد العبار: المشروع يجسد صرحا راسخا وتحفة معمارية

دبي: «الشرق الأوسط» 
يواصل «برج دبي» مسيرة تقدم أعماله الإنشائية الناجحة، حيث وصل أمس إلى الطابق 70، ويمثل «برج دبي» جزءاً من مشروع متكامل تبلغ مساحته 500 فدان بكلفة إجمالية تصل إلى 73 مليار درهم إماراتي «20 مليار دولار أميركي»، حيث من المقرر انتهاء أعماله الإنشائية في عام 2008 ليكون أطول أبراج ناطحات السحاب في العالم.
ويجمع «برج دبي»، الذي سيكلف 3.673 مليار درهم إماراتي «ما يقارب مليار دولار أميركي»؛ بين رؤية رواد الأعمال، وقدرات التصميم المعماري، والبراعة الهندسية في بناء معلم حضاري عالمي فريد من نوعه.

ويرتفع برج دبي حالياً بمعدل طابق واحد كل ثلاثة أيام ويعمل على إنجاز عملياته الإنشائية أكثر من 3000 عامل. وقد تم استخدام أكثر من 200 ألف متر مكعب من الاسمنت المسلح عالي الجودة في المشروع إلى جانب 38 ألف طن متري من القضبان الفولاذية. وضعت شركة «سكيدمور أوينجز وميريل»، التي تتخذ من شيكاغو مقراً لها، تصاميم برج دبي، وتتولى تشييد المشروع مجموعة من شركات المقاولات العالمية تتصدرها شركة «سامسونج» من كوريا الجنوبية. أما إدارة المشروع وأعمال التشييد فتتولاها شركة «تيرنر كونستركشن إنترناشيونال». وقال محمد علي العبار، رئيس مجلس إدارة إعمار العقارية: «سوف يجسد «برج دبي»، صرحاً حضارياً عالمياً راسخاً وتحفة معمارية وهندسية متميزة. ولا شك أنه من خلال تصميمه المستوحى من إحدى الزهور الصحراوية الذي يمتزج في تناغم فريد مع تراث العمارة الإسلامية، سيجتمع لبرج دبي الإبداع في أناقة التصميم والتميز في توفير كافة المتطلبات العملية».

ويضم مشروع «داون تاون برج دبي» العديد من المرافق والمشاريع المتنوعة والتي تشمل كلا من: «المدينة القديمة» و«جزيرة المدينة القديمة» و«دبي مول»، و«مجمع برج دبي للأعمال»، و«ذا لوفتز» و«برج فيوز»، و«ساوث ريدج»، و«بوليفارد برج دبي»، و«ذي ريزيدنسز» بالإضافة إلى «8 بوليفارد ووك»، كما يحتوي المشروع على العديد من المرافق التجارية ومرافق الخدمات والترفيه والتجزئة التي تعمل على مدار الساعة لتلبية متطلبات قاطنيه.


----------



## admin99 (17 سبتمبر 2006)




----------



## semsem-Rash (17 سبتمبر 2006)

لو ممكن عرض مناظير داخليه للبرج..........وشكرا


----------



## admin99 (17 سبتمبر 2006)

^_^

أنشالله من عيوني


----------



## عدنان النجار (18 سبتمبر 2006)

نريد المزيد من العلامات المميزة للعرب وكم كنت أتمني لو أن هذا المشروع تم تصميمه وتنفيذه بأيدي عربية


----------



## الفهم (19 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الأخ admin99(الله يطمن حالك ويديم لك الطيب )
مشاركتك قيمة جدا و قد مررت عليها صدفة لأجد ما كنت أبحث عنه منذ الصباح 
و أود أن أحيطك علما أنى سأستعين بجزء كبير من محتويات مشاركتك تلك فى البحث التمهيدى لمشروعى 
ولن أنسى ذكرأنها مقتبسة من ال net >
و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## admin99 (21 سبتمبر 2006)

^_^

مشكور يا أخ العرب

خذ راحتك الموضوع موضوعك


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (21 سبتمبر 2006)

*الحمد لله وفي هذا رد ناجع على كل من يتهم الطموح العربي*

شكرا اخي على هذه الصور الجميله وعلى هذا الموضوع والكثير يتهم العرب بعدم الطموح او ضعف الطموح وهاهم رجال امارة دبي والامارات العربيه المتحده يثبتون خلاف ذلك فبارك الله لهم انجاز هذا البرج والله يحفظهم ويرعاهم <br>


----------



## admin99 (22 سبتمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 سبتمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 سبتمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 سبتمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 سبتمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 سبتمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 سبتمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 سبتمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 سبتمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 سبتمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 سبتمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 سبتمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 سبتمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 سبتمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 سبتمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 سبتمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 سبتمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 سبتمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 سبتمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 سبتمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 سبتمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 سبتمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 سبتمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 سبتمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 سبتمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 سبتمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 سبتمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 سبتمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 سبتمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 سبتمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 سبتمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 سبتمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (22 سبتمبر 2006)




----------



## م.محمد الكردي (22 سبتمبر 2006)

ماشاء الله

فعلا أتمنى يوما أن أرى دبي عاصمة إنتاجية عربية كبرى

فعلا الانجازات فيها ترفع الراس


----------



## لؤلؤة قلبى (24 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور على هاى المداخلة الجميلة


----------



## الفهم (1 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
أبحث عن معلومات و صور لبرجى الفيصلية و المملكة وحبذا إن كانت الصور لمراحل التشييد
فى الإنتظار


----------



## فوستر (1 أكتوبر 2006)

اشكركم شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع و نحتاج الى المزيد


----------



## admin99 (3 أكتوبر 2006)

^_^

مشكورين على المداخلات

تحياااتي..


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (3 أكتوبر 2006)

انجاز عظيم ومزيدا من التقدم يا امارات العرب
وياريت اعرف كم طابق في هذا البرج


----------



## الفهم (4 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
أحتاج إلى المساقط الأفقية لبرج العرب فهل منمساعدة


----------



## أبو فرحان (4 أكتوبر 2006)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله


----------



## أبو فرحان (4 أكتوبر 2006)

أخي الحبيب admin99

أنا طالب سنة أخيرة هندسة إنشائية

أبحث عن مشروع تخرج مناسب لي

أريد مثلاً مساقط ولوحات ومناظير برج ما مشهور

أرجو المساعدة - إن كان عندك وقت كافي -

في إنتظار ردك


----------



## الفهم (4 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
أحتاج إلى المساقط الأفقية لبرج العرب فهل من مساعدة
فى الإنتظار ما بدى غير صبر مقدام


----------



## اخت الشهيدين (4 أكتوبر 2006)

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع 
وجميييييييييييييييييييييييييل جدااا


----------



## admin99 (5 أكتوبر 2006)

^_^

مشكورين على المداخلات الحلوه

ونشاالله أتمكن من مساعدة الجميع

أنشاالله أليوم بنزل موضوع جديد

وهو برج العرب


تحياااتي..


----------



## ياسر عودة (5 أكتوبر 2006)

راااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع وبارك الله فيك


----------



## admin99 (8 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم

الاخوان الذينا طلبو مني موضوع عن برج العرب

هذا موضوع عن برج العرب 

هذي الوصله
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=31915


----------



## admin99 (8 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## a_colorgroup (8 أكتوبر 2006)

ينصر دينك
جزاك الله خير


----------



## admin99 (10 أكتوبر 2006)

^_^ 

مشكور


----------



## HARD MAN (12 أكتوبر 2006)

أشكر كل من ساهم في الموضوع وأشكرك أخي الفاضل على الموضوع الشيق. 

ولكن ألا ترون أن هذا البرج هو ماتحدث عنه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث (( وأن ترى الحفاة العراة العالة رعاء الشاء يتطاولون في البنيان )) رواه البخاري ومسلم من حديث جبريل 

وهذا مع كل الاحترام والتقدير للسواعد التي بنت وتبني لنا هذه الصروح الجبارة في الإمارات الحبيب وكل الحب والتقدير لكل أهلنا وأحبتنا في الإمارات وكل الوطن العربي والإسلامي الحبيب



وأرجو أن لايفسر أحد ما طرحي خطأً 



تحياتي 



م. أبوأحمد


----------



## HARD MAN (13 أكتوبر 2006)

؟؟؟ وين الناس؟!


----------



## أروى (13 أكتوبر 2006)

فعلا عمل رائع 
الحمد لله ان هذا الانجاز فى بلد عربى


----------



## admin99 (13 أكتوبر 2006)

^_^

مشكورين على المداخلات


----------



## jtky (13 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
ماشاء الله انة بحق انجاز رائع 
صرحاً حضارياً فريداً من نوعه على مستوى العالم يجسد في صورة من صوره سعي الإنسان الدائم لبلوغ عنان السماء ,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## bonoquo (13 أكتوبر 2006)

يا نهاااااااااااااااااااااااار ايه ده يا جماعه ده معجزة العصر..


----------



## روميروالمصرى (14 أكتوبر 2006)

بصراحة انا عاجز عن الكلام بعد الخمستاشر صفحة اللى اتفرجت عليهم فعلا انا مش عارف اقول ايه ربنا يزيد ويبارك


----------



## admin99 (17 أكتوبر 2006)

^_^


مشكورين على المدخلات

أنشاالله مابتكون 15 صفحه 

أنشاالله الموضوع مستمر حتى ينتهي البرج

تحياااتي..


----------



## admin99 (31 أكتوبر 2006)




----------



## م.نورة (31 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكور اخوي على الموضوع الجميل
على فكره انا شريت آخر فلووووور في برج دبي
لووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول
^_^


----------



## روميروالمصرى (1 نوفمبر 2006)

جباااااااااااااااااااااااااااار


----------



## mustafa (2 نوفمبر 2006)

الحمد لله الذي وفقنا ووفق الامه العربيه لعمل مثل هذا الصرح


----------



## admin99 (13 نوفمبر 2006)

^_^

مشكورن على المداخلات


----------



## نبيه بلفقيه (19 نوفمبر 2006)

ماشاء الله اسم على مسمى


----------



## admin99 (24 نوفمبر 2006)

^_^ 

مشكورين على المداخلات


----------



## admin99 (24 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## admin99 (24 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## lub1986 (25 نوفمبر 2006)

ماشاء الله شي يجنن واللـــــــــــــــه حلووو
نحنا هلأ عم نعمل حلقة بحث عن برج العرب ولقينا واجهات وصور عنو بس لسا بدنا مساقط بتمنى اذا حدا عندوا مساقط لبرج العرب يساعدنا


----------



## admin99 (26 نوفمبر 2006)

^_^
مشكور على المداخله


----------



## هيثم محمد (27 نوفمبر 2006)

موضوع رائع يا ادمن وجزاك الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود


----------



## admin99 (29 نوفمبر 2006)

^_^

مشكورين على المداخلات


----------



## روان 2000 (23 ديسمبر 2006)

لو سمحتم عاوزه معلومات عن البتروناس


----------



## abdalkader (23 ديسمبر 2006)

تستاهلون والف عافية


----------



## اخت الشهيدين (23 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور كثير


----------



## admin99 (13 يناير 2007)

^_^

مشكورين على المداخلات

أنتظرو الكثير والكثير 

أن شاااا الله


----------



## admin99 (14 يناير 2007)

الاخ روان 2000

أنا مب فاهم شو معنا ( البتروناس )


----------



## admin99 (18 يناير 2007)

Burj Dubai Construction Photos, 2007 / January


----------



## admin99 (18 يناير 2007)




----------



## admin99 (18 يناير 2007)




----------



## admin99 (18 يناير 2007)




----------



## admin99 (18 يناير 2007)




----------



## admin99 (18 يناير 2007)




----------



## admin99 (18 يناير 2007)




----------



## admin99 (18 يناير 2007)




----------



## admin99 (18 يناير 2007)




----------



## admin99 (18 يناير 2007)




----------



## admin99 (18 يناير 2007)




----------



## admin99 (18 يناير 2007)




----------



## admin99 (18 يناير 2007)




----------



## admin99 (18 يناير 2007)




----------



## admin99 (18 يناير 2007)




----------



## admin99 (18 يناير 2007)




----------



## admin99 (18 يناير 2007)




----------



## admin99 (18 يناير 2007)




----------



## admin99 (18 يناير 2007)




----------



## admin99 (18 يناير 2007)




----------



## admin99 (18 يناير 2007)




----------



## admin99 (18 يناير 2007)




----------



## admin99 (18 يناير 2007)




----------



## admin99 (18 يناير 2007)




----------



## admin99 (5 مارس 2007)




----------



## admin99 (5 مارس 2007)




----------



## admin99 (5 مارس 2007)




----------



## admin99 (5 مارس 2007)




----------



## admin99 (5 مارس 2007)




----------



## admin99 (5 مارس 2007)




----------



## admin99 (5 مارس 2007)




----------



## admin99 (5 مارس 2007)




----------



## admin99 (5 مارس 2007)




----------



## admin99 (5 مارس 2007)




----------



## admin99 (5 مارس 2007)




----------



## admin99 (5 مارس 2007)




----------



## admin99 (5 مارس 2007)




----------



## admin99 (5 مارس 2007)




----------



## admin99 (5 مارس 2007)




----------



## admin99 (5 مارس 2007)




----------



## admin99 (5 مارس 2007)




----------



## admin99 (5 مارس 2007)




----------



## admin99 (5 مارس 2007)




----------



## admin99 (5 مارس 2007)




----------



## admin99 (5 مارس 2007)




----------



## admin99 (5 مارس 2007)

*برج دبي - 03/03/2007 *






بلغ برج دبى الذى تشيده شركة/اعمار العقارية الاماراتية /الطابق 110 بارتفاع 380 مترا ليصبح بذلك أعلى ناطحات السحاب فى الشرق الاوسط وأوروبا وأكثر أبراج العالم فى عدد الطوابق . 

وصار برج دبى بارتفاعه الحالى تاسع أطول بناء فى العالم على الاطلاق وسوف تستمر الاعمال الانشائية فيه ليكون أعلى مبنى فى العالم . 

ويعد هذا البرج المحور الاساسى لمشروع وسط مدينة برج دبى الذى تبلغ كلفته الاجمالية / 20/ مليار دولار أمريكى ويجمع بين المرافق السكنية والتجارية والترفيهية بما فيها دبى مول الذى يعد أكبر وجهة للتسوق والترفيه فى العالم


----------



## sharpsword85 (5 مارس 2007)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع المتميز


----------



## admin99 (5 مارس 2007)

"برج دبي" يصل الى الطابق 110 ويصبح اعلى ناطحات السحاب في الشرق الاوسط واوروبا 

اقتصاد/امارات/دبي/برج(مع صور) 
"برج دبي" يصل الى الطابق 110 ويصبح اعلى ناطحات السحاب في الشرق الاوسط 

واوروبا دبي - 3 - 3 (كونا) -- كشفت شركة اعمار العقارية هنا اليوم عن وصول الاعمال الانشائية في (برج دبي) الى الطابق 110 بارتفاع 380 مترا ليصبح بذلك اعلى ناطحات السحاب في الشرق الاوسط واوروبا.

وقالت الشركة في بيان صدر اليوم ان البرج وفي ارتفاعه الحالي يعد اكثر ابراج العالم في عدد الطوابق يشاركه (سيرس تاور) في مدينة شيكاغو الامريكية الذي يتالف ايضا من 110 طوابق.

كما اصبح تاسع اطول بناء في العالم على الاطلاق ويقل مترا واحدا عن مبنى (امباير ستايت) ثاني اطول الابنية في الولايات المتحدة.

وذكرت الشركة ان الاعمال الانشائية في برج دبي مستمرة ليكون اعلى مبنى في العالم ويعد البرج المحور الاساسي لمشروع وسط مدينة برج دبي الذي تبلغ كلفته الاجمالية 73 مليار درهم (20 مليار دولار) ويجمع بين المرافق السكنية والتجارية والترفيهية بما فيها "دبي مول" الذي يعد أكبر وجهة للتسوق والترفيه في العالم.

يذكر ان شركة اعمار العقارية التي تتخذ من دبي مقرا لها احدى الشركات العقارية العالمية الرائدة في مجال انماط الحياة المميزة وتهدف الشركة الى تحقيق رؤيتها الاستراتيجية للعام 2010 في ان تصبح واحدة من اكثر الشركات قيمة في العالم.


----------



## فوستر (6 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا جزيلا يا اخي العزيز على هذه الصور الرائعة لهذا البرج الرائع الذي ما زال يشق طريقه نحو السماء .
ارجو لو تكون هناك معلومات اكثر عن البرج من ناحية النظام الانشائي المستخدم به 
اي نظرة عامة عن البرج لكي تكون هناك معرفة شمولية عن هذا البرج ولكم جزيل الشكر والامتنان 
اخوكم فوستر


----------



## admin99 (8 أبريل 2007)

^_^ 

أنشاالله أخي الكريم

مشكور على المداخله


----------



## admin99 (16 أبريل 2007)

وصل لطول 120 طابق


----------



## Rony (16 أبريل 2007)

يجب طرح سؤال هنا وهو: هل تعتقدون دبي بتستمر على هذة المشاريع العملاقة ؟ وإلى متى ؟


----------



## admin99 (23 أبريل 2007)

سوال جميل

أنا من وجهة رايي أنا دبي تبحث عن الرياده

في كل المجالات 

هذه المشاريع مدروسه 

وبختصار عندماء تكون الاولى عالمين


----------



## admin99 (23 أبريل 2007)




----------



## admin99 (23 أبريل 2007)




----------



## admin99 (23 أبريل 2007)




----------



## admin99 (23 أبريل 2007)




----------



## admin99 (23 أبريل 2007)




----------



## عابر القلوب (27 أبريل 2007)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## eng katkota (27 أبريل 2007)

اعتقد ان مفيش حد هيقدر يوصل للارتفاع اكترمن ده لمده كااااااااااااااام سنة جاية بجد ده اعجاز معممماري


----------



## الوفية دائما (27 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم 

بصراحة انا ما انبهرت من هذا البرج لان دبي عهدناها دائما رائدة في بناء الابراج الرائعة التصميم 

ما شاء الله ...ونتمنى ان تنتهج جميع الدول العربية ماانتهجته الامارات في مخططاتها المعمارية


----------



## احمد فيتروني (28 أبريل 2007)

ما شاء الله......صحيح علم الانسان ما لم يعلم......
و لكن هذا ناقوس خطر اقتراب الساعة.....
انا طالب عمارة و امل ان اعمل غداً في احدى تلك العمائر....
و جزاكم الله خيراً ....


----------



## فوستر (28 أبريل 2007)

جميل جدا وارجو اعطاء معلومات ليس فقط الارتفاع وما شاكل بل معلومات عن نظم الانشاء المستخدمة ونظم الميكانيك ونظام المصاعد والكهرباء والصحيات حتى تكون هناك لدينا معلومات عن البرج لا فقط التباهي والعيش بوهم الطول وغيرها بل معرفة المضمون وترك الظاهر .وشكرا


----------



## New_Arch (28 أبريل 2007)

والله شئ رائع ولم يأتي من فراغ ولكن من دراسة مستمرة ومتعمقة في جميع جوانب الانشاء والامان وغيرها....................
سبحان الله الذي علم الانسان .....


----------



## حيدر سامي (28 أبريل 2007)

اروع ما رايت في حياتي


----------



## SOOSAH (28 أبريل 2007)

عفلا العماره فن!!1
مشكور اخوي مع اني قريت انها تطلع دور كل 3 ايام مش اربعه!!
ماادري من اضبط مصدري او مصدرك

مشكور على المجهود وننتظر جديدك


----------



## admin99 (1 مايو 2007)

^_^


مشكورين على المداخلات

3 أيام ولا 4 أيام 

كلا واحد

تسلم على التعديل


----------



## SOOSAH (1 مايو 2007)

القصد اني ابي اتأمد من معلومتي لاني مستخدمتها ببحث كنت راح اسلمه بكره
والسموحه


----------



## SOOSAH (1 مايو 2007)

ابي اتاكد*


----------



## القدس في العيون (2 مايو 2007)

اين ربط الحضارات


----------



## admin99 (29 يونيو 2007)

^_^


مشكورن على المداخلات


تحيااااتي


----------



## vrayman (1 يوليو 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## dr.hayfaa (2 أغسطس 2007)

سبحان الله


----------



## mely (27 أغسطس 2007)

i want know what is the company can do that building


----------



## scorpi0o0n (27 أغسطس 2007)

هايل اكيد تصميم شركه اجنبيه مش كده ؟؟؟؟


----------



## لو كوربوزييه (27 أغسطس 2007)

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو


----------



## لو كوربوزييه (27 أغسطس 2007)

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو


----------



## zoromba (29 أغسطس 2007)

البيه لوكوربوزيه الكلامنجى


----------



## admin99 (29 سبتمبر 2007)




----------



## admin99 (29 سبتمبر 2007)




----------



## احمد امام حماد (29 سبتمبر 2007)

هل تصور احدكم كم الرعب الذى يمكن ان يكون فيه وهو بالادوار العش الاخيرة من هذا البرج؟
هل انشاء برج بهذا الارتفاع فقط من اجل ان نباهى العالم باننا نملك اعلى احسن افخم افكه..... حاجه
ام ان هناك احتياج تخطيطى لمثل هذه النوعية من المبانى؟
ممكن حد يقوللى احنا رايحين فين بالضبط وهل حقا الحياة ستتوقف بدبى اذا لم يتم انشاء هذا البرج ؟
يمكن لنا ان ننبهر بالتقنيات والتقدم التكنولوجى ولكن هل يناسبنا وهل نحتاجه
د. احمد امام


----------



## بيشوى مهندس معمارى (29 سبتمبر 2007)

:15: مشكووووووور و الله على هذة المعلومات و المداخلات أيضاً


----------



## med-dz (30 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووور على الموضوع الرائع ....

تحياتي ،


----------



## admin99 (9 سبتمبر 2009)

^_^

مشكورين على المداخلات


----------



## admin99 (9 سبتمبر 2009)

عدنا من جديد بعد أنقطاع


----------



## admin99 (9 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## admin99 (9 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## admin99 (9 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## admin99 (9 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## admin99 (9 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## admin99 (9 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## admin99 (9 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## admin99 (9 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## admin99 (9 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## admin99 (9 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## admin99 (9 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## admin99 (9 سبتمبر 2009)

أكبر نوافير في العالم نوافير برج دبي


----------



## admin99 (9 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## admin99 (9 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## mohamed2009 (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## ناهض إعزيزة (27 أبريل 2010)

حقائق برج دبي في التفاصيل الإنشائية و عرض باوربوينت للهيكل الأطول في العالم











Code:التحميل من hotfile

Downloading: burj-tower-presentation-aboutcivil.com.zip | 15 MB



​


----------

